# Gosto de chuva / Não gosto de chuva?



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Bem... hoje a chuva regressou de forma torrencial à cidade do Porto e já se ouvia pessoas nos cafés a comentar "que carago! chuva outra vez... "
> Há um "clima" generalizado entre as pessoas de alguma aversão à chuva, uma vez que este Outono tem sido extremamente chuvoso pelo distrito.
> Realmente...neste momento ela só é verdadeiramente necessária no sul do país!
> Por aqui, há é necessidade de algo novo...como o elemento branco.
> Haja esperança para o próximo fim de semana... Depois do "grupel" e da "agua-nevezeca" que vi na noite passada em Paços de Ferreira, gostava de ver algo mais consistente com neve!



Já vos disse, só as pessoas deste forum e meteo-freaks em geral é que gostam da chuva. Eu detesto-a, e sinceramente na vida real não conheço ninguém que goste, quer seja um mês chuvoso ou não. Para mim, chuva forte e muito vento não é cenário de festa, antes pelo contrário.


----------



## chuvinha (16 Dez 2009 às 19:29)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Skizzo disse:


> Já vos disse, só as pessoas deste forum e meteo-freaks em geral é que gostam da chuva. Eu detesto-a, e sinceramente na vida real não conheço ninguém que goste, quer seja um mês chuvoso ou não. Para mim, chuva forte e muito vento não é cenário de festa, antes pelo contrário.



Ora alguém que me compreende...Também não gosto nada de chuva e consulto o fórum para saber as previsões...Mas aqui é quase impossível remar contra  a maré


----------



## psm (16 Dez 2009 às 19:32)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Cada coisa na sua estação, esta é a estação para o que vem ai, o verão é para sol, e calor que tambem se gosta!

Chuvinha imagine que tem 12 meses sem chover como seria?


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 19:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Sim, mas para uns ela é agradável, para outros como eu não. E na cidade não faz falta practicamente nenhuma, não há campos ou agricultura, onde ela é realmente necessária (em moderação claro). Como é tudo urbano e alcatroado, causa inundações, estragos, etc. Ainda por cima nesta região, no final de Novembro já estávamos em situação de chuva moderada. Com jeitinho no final de Dezembro já estaremos em chuva extrema. Já chega.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 19:38)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



chuvinha disse:


> Ora alguém que me compreende...Também não gosto nada de chuva e consulto o fórum para saber as previsões...Mas aqui é quase impossível remar contra  a maré



Lol, lá por estares em minoria, podes dar a tua opinião sem medos


----------



## chuvinha (16 Dez 2009 às 19:38)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



psm disse:


> Cada coisa na sua estação, esta é a estação para o que vem ai, o verão é para sol, e calor que tambem se gosta!
> 
> Chuvinha imagine que tem 12 meses sem chover como seria?



psm é diferente ...aqui o pessoal vibra com chuvas diluvianas, ventos ciclónicos , trovoadas violentas, acontecimentos meteorológicos catastróficos...não é muito lógico não achas?


----------



## psm (16 Dez 2009 às 19:39)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Skizzo disse:


> Sim, mas para uns ela é agradável, para outros como eu não. E na cidade não faz falta practicamente nenhuma, não há campos ou agricultura, onde ela é realmente necessária (em moderação claro). Como é tudo urbano e alcatroado, causa inundações, estragos, etc. Ainda por cima nesta região, no final de Novembro já estávamos em situação de chuva moderada. Com jeitinho no final de Dezembro já estaremos em chuva extrema. Já chega.



Pois mas nas cidades faz falta por causa da fuligem dos carros, e das poeiras!
Senão o ar era insuportavel de respirar.
Vive numa zona onde chove muito tem uma solução tente comprar casa no Algarve onde chove pouco, mas nesta situação que ai vem também vai lá chover.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 19:41)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



psm disse:


> Pois mas nas cidades faz falta por causa da fuligem dos carros, e das poeiras!
> Senão o ar era insuportavel de respirar.



E para isso não é preciso dilúvios, uma chuvinha de vez em quando é mais que suficiente.


----------



## Nuno (16 Dez 2009 às 19:41)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Skizzo disse:


> Sim, mas para uns ela é agradável, para outros como eu não. E na cidade não faz falta practicamente nenhuma, não há campos ou agricultura em ,onde ela é realmente necessária (em moderação claro). Como é tudo urbano e alcatroado, causa inundações, estragos, etc. Ainda por cima nesta região, no final de Novembro já estávamos em situação de chuva moderada. Com jeitinho no final de Dezembro já estaremos em chuva extrema. Já chega.



Nas cidades não faz falta? Essa ta boa, as árvores devem comer alcatrão está visto, só se onde moras não existem árvores, nem espaços verdes, ah já me esquecia mete-se um sistema de rega assim é mais fácil não inunda nada.E depois eu queria ver depois de um Verão sem chover estar tudo com uma grande poeira tudo seco. Enfim opiniões esta é a minha, para não falar de muitos animais que sobrevivem da agua da chuva, pois não há niguem que os encha o bobedor todos os dias


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Skizzo disse:


> E para isso não é preciso dilúvios, uma chuvinha de vez em quando é mais que suficiente.



 isto tem com cada opinião mas ok, atenção que a partir de sexta e nos 10 dias seguintes apenas tens umas poucas horas sem chuva e vento forte é melhor tirares umas férias para o deserto


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Nuno disse:


> Nas cidades não faz falta? Essa ta boa, as árvores devem comer alcatrão está visto, só se onde moras não existem árvores, nem espaços verdes, ah já me esquecia mete-se um sistema de rega assim é mais fácil não inunda nada.E depois eu queria ver depois de um Verão sem chover estar tudo com uma grande poeira tudo seco. Enfim opiniões esta é a minha, para nao falar de muitos animais que sobrevivem da agua da chuva, pois não niguem que os encha o bobedor todos os dias



Não, não faz muita falta. Claro que há arvores, mas para regar árvores não são precisas grandes quantidades de chuva, até porque não estamos numa floresta ou numa zona de campo, quanto muito são alguns jardins, mas é prai 90% urbano. Já os animais, só se for os abandonados, por gados só mesmo no campo.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 19:45)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



miguel disse:


> isto tem com cada opinião mas ok, atenção que a partir de sexta e nos 10 dias seguintes apenas tens umas poucas horas sem chuva e vento forte é melhor tirares umas férias para o deserto



Então mudo-me para a "margem sul".


----------



## Aurélio (16 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Skizzo disse:


> Já vos disse, só as pessoas deste forum e meteo-freaks em geral é que gostam da chuva. Eu detesto-a, e sinceramente na vida real não conheço ninguém que goste, quer seja um mês chuvoso ou não. Para mim, chuva forte e muito vento não é cenário de festa, antes pelo contrário.



Eu tb não conheço ninguém que goste, mas tb diga-se que não conheço assim tanta gente !!
O Algarve tem 500 000 mil pessoas e eu conheço apenas umas centenas  , e todas elas gostam de sol, do mesmo modo que gostam de "cultivar" as coisas no Hipermercado, beber a água que outros armazenam para elas beberem, comer aquilo que os outros cultivam, tomar o banho pelo menos um diário, e de banheira cheia que as barragens armazenam, lavar a loiça durante meia hora de torneira aberta, e com a tampa do lava loiças tirada gastando em meia hora prai 100 litros de água !!
Gostam tb que estejam uma temperatura de 40º no Verão enquanto estão na praia, sem pensar no outros desgraçados que tem que trabalhar e muitos deles ao Sol !!
Tb gostam de ter a rega automática a regar quando está chovendo lá fora !!
Muita dessa gente tb acha ridiculo a conversa da seca .... isto claro, porque o importante mesmo são elas !! 

Cada um deseja o tempo que quer, e é normal o pessoal do Norte estar farto da chuva (???? fartos de um tempo que sempre tiveram ), pois aí geralmente chove todos os dias no Inverno quando este não é seco .....

Mas nós aqui neste espaço (Forum) respeitamos os gostos de cada um ... e sabemos perfeitamente que o pessoal do Norte e Centro deseja normalmente aquilo que geralmente menos tem .... a Neve, embora ainda não tenha percebido porque estão sempre "Será que vai nevar em Lisboa.. no Porto... bla bla" !!
Do mesmo modo que o sul deseja tb aquilo que menos tem ... a chuva, porque a neve não somos ridículos a achar que vai nevar ao pé do mar, isto porque estamos no sul !!

Isto tudo para dizer o quê?
Temos um binário de Estações: Outono/Inverno e Primavera/Verão, ora bem se as estações existem não é apenas para medir a temperatura ... que faz mas para mostrar as diferenças ao nível da época do ano, porque primavera e verão é tempo de sol e Outono/Inverno é a época da chuva e do frio !!

Para mim é assim que deve ser o clima em Portugal ... porque eu apesar de adorar chuva, detesto que chova no Verão, e tb que faça frio na mesma altura.
Tudo no "seu tempo" !!!


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Skizzo disse:


> Já vos disse, só as pessoas deste forum e meteo-freaks em geral é que gostam da chuva. Eu detesto-a, e sinceramente na vida real não conheço ninguém que goste, quer seja um mês chuvoso ou não. Para mim, chuva forte e muito vento não é cenário de festa, antes pelo contrário.



Acho que estás a ver mal as coisas. Existem determinados tipos ou subtipos de climas que pressupõem determinadas quantidades de precipitação em determinadas épocas do ano. Doutra forma, transformavam-se numa coisa diferente. Cada coisa é como é e há que saber aceita-las como são.


----------



## chuvinha (16 Dez 2009 às 19:48)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



miguel disse:


> isto tem com cada opinião mas ok, atenção que a partir de sexta e nos 10 dias seguintes apenas tens umas poucas horas sem chuva e vento forte é melhor tirares umas férias para o deserto



olhe melhor será respeitar a opinião de cada um não acha?


----------



## Nuno (16 Dez 2009 às 19:48)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Skizzo disse:


> Não, não faz muita falta. Claro que há arvores, mas para regar árvores não são precisas grandes quantidades de chuva, até porque não estamos numa floresta, quanto muito são alguns jardins, mas é prai 90% urbano. Já os animais, só se for os abandonados, por gados só mesmo no campo.



Pois os abandonados não merecem agua, vai lá ver quais são as qualidades de vida de uma zona de qualquer lado do mundo onde não chova, é só miséria. A chuva faz falta e muita e tem que cair para o bom funcionamento do ecossistema.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 19:50)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Cada um deseja o tempo que quer, e é normal o pessoal do Norte estar farto da chuva (???? fartos de um tempo que sempre tiveram ), pois aí geralmente chove todos os dias no Inverno quando este não é seco .....



Antes diria que é nunca terem gostado da chuva, não é só este ano. Mas diria que a norma é chover dentro da média, e não todos os dias. Até porque pelo menos aqui é mais normal a chuva concentrada durante alguns dias, intercalados por um periodo de sol, e depois outro de chuva. Não é chuva fraca arrastada pela eternidade. Inverno só com chuva ou só com sol é que é anormal.


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



chuvinha disse:


> olhe melhor será respeitar a opinião de cada um não acha?



digo o mesmo...


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 19:53)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Nuno disse:


> Pois os abandonados não merecem agua, vai lá ver quais são as qualidades de vida de uma zona de qualquer lado do mundo onde não chova, é só miséria. A chuva faz falta e muita e tem que cair para o bom funcionamento do ecossistema.



Lá está, não é necessário grandes quantidades de chuva e de longa duração para isso, muito menos numa cidade, onde esta causa o caos. Mas é a tua opinião, e eu fico com a minha.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 19:55)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Dan disse:


> Acho que estás a ver mal as coisas. Existem determinados tipos ou subtipos de climas que pressupõem determinadas quantidades de precipitação em determinadas épocas do ano. Doutra forma, transformavam-se numa coisa diferente. Cada coisa é como é e há que saber aceita-las como são.



O que é que isso tem a haver com o quote que puseste? As pessoas lá querem saber disso, não gostam é de apanhar molhas na rua, de chuva fria e desagradável principalmente quando têm de trabalhar ou de andar nos transportes publicos nestes dias, e muito menos de inundações nas ruas que nos molham os pés ou nos entram pela garagem ou pela porta da frente.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Dez 2009 às 19:57)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Skizzo disse:


> E para isso não é preciso dilúvios, uma chuvinha de vez em quando é mais que suficiente.



Agora vem a época do Natal ... é uma questão de pedir ao Pai Natal 
" Querido Pai Natal, o meu desejo para este Natal é que não chova na cidade do Porto, devendo apenas chover quando tiver o carro sujo e as ruas com poeira. 
Contudo desejo ainda que chova alguma chuva moderada no campo, para regar as coisinhas dos agricultores, mas somente uma vez por semana, para não estragar as plantações "


Estava a brincar .....
Isto para dizer que aqui ninguém deseja ciclones, nem chuvas diluvianas, nem trovoadas violentas ... isso tb não existe aqui em Portugal !!
O que existe aqui é Inverno Normal (sim inverno normal não é tempo de Verão em pleno Inverno), que se traduz em precipitação, frio, neve, trovoada !!
Aqui ninguém mesmo ninguém deseja inundações em casas, carros, mortes ... nada disso ....
Porque é que este tipo de conversa surge sempre que se preve chuva durante uma semana ..... quando aqueles que gostam sol já tiveram > 300 dias de sol do Norte para baixo


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 20:05)

Lol, ora vês, aí sim, era um belo presente 
Até porque não fiz as compras de Natal, e por este andar não vou conseguir apanhar um dia de sol para ir à Baixa. Odeio centros comerciais.


Ninguem falou em mortes e desastres. agora é obvio que chuva forte nas cidades é sempre péssimo, as inundações são quase inevitáveis. Eu já sofri uma este ano que me estragou algumas coisas na garagem, fora a trabalheira que deu para limpar tudo.´

Já vi que isto agora é um tópico à parte, com pergunta e tudo  Respondendo a esta, claramente "não".


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 20:08)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Skizzo disse:


> O que é que isso tem a haver com o quote que puseste? As pessoas lá querem saber disso, não gostam é de apanhar molhas na rua, de chuva fria e desagradável principalmente quando têm de trabalhar ou de andar nos transportes publicos nestes dias, e muito menos de inundações nas ruas que nos molham os pés ou nos entram pela garagem ou pela porta da frente.



As pessoas não querem saber de nada e depois adiram-se e chateiam-se quando lhes falta muita coisa.


----------



## chuvinha (16 Dez 2009 às 20:11)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Agora vem a época do Natal ... é uma questão de pedir ao Pai Natal
> " Querido Pai Natal, o meu desejo para este Natal é que não chova na cidade do Porto, devendo apenas chover quando tiver o carro sujo e as ruas com poeira.
> Contudo desejo ainda que chova alguma chuva moderada no campo, para regar as coisinhas dos agricultores, mas somente uma vez por semana, para não estragar as plantações "
> 
> ...



Aurélio
são vocês os primeiros a dizer que são AMANTES de Bom (mau tempo.)Que existem neste fórum muitos participantes, e são eles próprios a afirmar, que preferem as chuvas, ventos, trovoadas(até tiram fotos) isso é inegável e  quanto a isso cada um tem os seus gostos.Eu só exprimi a minha opinião, como outros o fazem, tenho direito, certo?
Claro que a chuva é necessária mas a aptência por fenómenos meteorológicos adversos é característica de muitos aqui; e que esses fenómenos têm muitas vezes consequências adversas também é verdade.Por isso em fóruns exprimir opiniões é  legitimo e desejável... certo?


----------



## psm (16 Dez 2009 às 20:23)

Pois mas quem vive no Porto já sabe como é!
Quem vive na Amadora só betão compreendo, mas FELIZMENTE que o homem não pograma onde e quanto deve chover, essa é ainda umas das belezas que a mãe natureza ainda nos dá(mal ou bem mas é a vida), seja em cidade ou no campo!
Como vivem em cidade deviam um fim de semana ir para o campo à chuva, e sentir os cheiros de quando chove, e o ar puro que se respira quando chove.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 20:30)

Nem chegava a respirar, ficava dentro de casa  Talvez só depois de chover. Lá está, o processo de "chover" em si é que não gosto. Mas no campo é ar puro, faça chuva ou sol. E a chuva no campo não é tão incomodativa como nas cidades, não transtorna tanto.


----------



## psm (16 Dez 2009 às 20:41)

Skizzo disse:


> Nem chegava a respirar, ficava dentro de casa  Talvez só depois de chover. Lá está, o processo de "chover" em si é que não gosto. Mas no campo é ar puro, faça chuva ou sol. E a chuva no campo não é tão incomodativa como nas cidades, não transtorna tanto.



Pois mas é a vida!
Cairo é uma boa solução, ai chove muito pouco!


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 20:48)

Escócia também é uma boa solução, chove lá muito. Vocês é que andam a pedir mais chuva. Eu posso perfeitamente pedir menos chuva visto ter chovido bem a mais do que o habitual.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 20:51)

Podiamos fazer uma sondagem de rua num dia de chuva e perguntar às pessoas:

A Chuva é necessária ou não?

Se fosse eleito Presidente da Câmara que medidas tomava  para parar com a chuva nas Cidades?

 E o que faria para mandar desentupir os boeiros a tempo e horas ?

Como é que nós aqui no forum podemos contribuir para o desaparecimento da chuva nas Cidades?

Agora mais a sério:

Quanto a gostar de chuva ou sol isso vai das preferências de cada um, eu pessoalmente aprecio chuva , vento ,neve sol frio...cada um no seu tempo e *sempre* sem causar estragos, mas por exemplo não suporto dias e dias a fio no inverno sem chuva com um AA permanente...já no Verão gosto de sol e calor e se possível algumas trovoadas para  quebrar a monotonia...
mas...muitos dias seguidos de calor no Verão facilitam a propagação dos fogos...enfim cada coisa na sua medida e tempo...o que é por vezes impossivel...

Este tempo chuvoso aqui no Norte também se está a tornar repetitivo...por mais que goste de chuva tenho que o admitir...temos os solos completamente  encharcados... hoje já levo *34.3 mm* e pelos vistos não vai ficar por aqui até ao fim do mês.... mas o que havemos de fazer? Culpar quem?  O tempo faz o que quer e não há nada que possamos fazer para o contrariar...o gostar de mais ou menos chuva não altera em nada o comportamento da atmosfera...podiamos era mudar o nosso comportamento e atitude de maneira a ter um ambiente melhor...menos lixos nas ruas a tapar escoamentos de água...menos Urbanização em áreas florestais... que tornam os solos impermeáveis  etc...etc...cada cidadão com as sua competência daria a  sua contribuição... mas não, só agem quando o mal está feito....e às vezes nem assim...

Os verdadeiros problemas causados pela chuva são as inundações que causam devastação e morte...  e não o sair de um transporte público e apanhar meia duzia de gotas na cabeça....


----------



## psm (16 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

Skizzo disse:


> Escócia também é uma boa solução, chove lá muito. Vocês é que andam a pedir mais chuva e eventos extremos. Eu só quero um Inverno normal.



Já me contento com os 2 sitios onde moro onde tenho a vista para belos nevoeiros de advecção, e onde chove o suficiente para meu gosto, e num deles não faz calor no verão, por isso estou contente onde moro; agora se não está satisfeito tem uma solução, terá que se mudar de cidade, e de peferencia para Faro (Algarve) ou interior do Alentejo, Vila viçosa!


----------



## stormy (16 Dez 2009 às 20:55)

respeito as opinioes
eu adoro fenomenos meteorologicos extremos....posso classificar-me de " meteo doctor house" pois adoro aprender e prever os cenarios futuros.
obviamente que nao gosto de mortes nem estragos mas gosto muito de ver as tempestades e saber como elas se formam e o quao lindo é este caos organizado
a previsao é algo de fabuloso....todas as variaveis...tendencias....fenomenos que levam a variados cenarios
por outro lado acho egoismo por parte dos humanos,eles quererem tudo á sua maneira....nos nao somos mais importantes para o universo q outro ser qualquer embora todos juntos ( humanos e nao humanos seres ou nao seres) fazemos parte deste lindo mundo...que demosntra a sua força e resistencia, o seu "metabolismo" perfeito tanto pelo milagre da vida como pela furia das tempestades 
sinto orgulho de estar aqui, sinto-me contente por poder precepcionar tudo o que me rodeia...seria uma seca poder controlar tudo...seria monotono!
na minha opiniao os humanos nunca controlarão o mundo pois nem ele proprio se controla...apenas reage....uma das razoes para isto sao os paradigmas da incompletude, os paradoxos de zenão, ou o paradoxo da pedra.
se há mortes é porque elas tambem sao precisas ( digo isto lucidamente, pois, se eu tiver de morrer agora concerteza que nao me queixaria pois nao me considero mais importante que os putos doentes de africa ou qualquer outra pessoa, apesar de desejar uma morte rapida e indolor) ou acham que é possivel viver num mundo superlotado com dezenas de biliao de pessoas?!
voltando ao tema, compreendo que vós no norte estejam fartos da chuva mas no sul estamos fartos de seca


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 20:56)

psm disse:


> Já me contento com os 2 sitios onde moro onde tenho a vista para belos nevoeiros de advecção, e onde chove o suficiente para meu gosto, e num deles não faz calor no verão, por isso estou contente onde moro; agora se não está satisfeito tem uma solução, terá que se mudar de cidade, e de peferencia para Faro (Algarve) ou interior do Alentejo, Vila viçosa!



Onde é que não percebeste? Esta quantidade astronómica de chuva não é normal, aqui nesta cidade. Não estou a falar doutra região. Quero menos chuva na minha cidade, ou seja, aquela que é habitual. Já para ter 2 casas, só para aqueles que têm mais dinheiro. Para já tenho de me contentar com a minha, que nem sequer é minha.
Já o de não gostar da chuva ou do frio, bem estou no meu direito.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

Já esta discussão toda desenrolou-se porque um membro disse que tinha ouvido no café pessoas a queixar-se da chuva, e eu simplesmente disse que é a opinião geral. Tanta discussão não sei porquê, até um tópico à parte foi criado, com assuntos já pouco a haver com o comentário inicial. Enfim, é um assunto "sensível" neste fórum, penso eu.


----------



## psm (16 Dez 2009 às 21:08)

Skizzo disse:


> Onde é que não percebeste? Esta quantidade astronómica de chuva não é normal, aqui nesta cidade. Não estou a falar doutra região. Quero menos chuva na minha cidade, ou seja, aquela que é habitual. Já para ter 2 casas, só para aqueles que têm mais dinheiro. Para já tenho de me contentar com a minha, que nem sequer é minha.
> Já o de não gostar da chuva ou do frio, bem estou no meu direito.



Os tipos que têm mais dinheiro foi com esforço que se teve!

Chover ai no Porto em grandes quantidades é também normal, por isso não compreendo a admiração, que se mude de cidade!


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 21:13)

150mm de média, chove mais de 300mm em Novembro. Claro, é o normal. E continua a mesma coisa em Dezembro. Se tivesse chovido quantidades normais não me estaria a queixar, nem a maioria dos portuenses. Embora não gostasse da chuva, pelo menos era o normal.
Mas parece que a resposta simplória de "muda de cidade" é o normal por este fórum. Já disse o que tinha a dizer neste tópico, fui.


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2009 às 21:15)

Não quero pôr lenha na fogueira, mas venha mais chuva!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

Só porque um mês tem uma média ou um ano tem uma média não tem que chover nesse mês a média do mês !!
Além pelos registos que vi .... a precipitação no Norte no mês de Outubro e Novembro foi superior ao normal em muitas das regiões mas tb não foi assim tanto, o Distrito do Porto foi o mais afectado claramente .....

Li aqui que a chuva ou sei lá o quê mais causa transtornos .... e eu pergunto o sol não causa tantos ou mais transtornos.
- Quem tem que trabalhar ao sol com temperaturas durante 5 meses acima dos 30º;
- quem tem agricultura e tem que regar durante 10 meses do ano, quanto não gasta de contador num ano inteiro, e isto quando tem furos;
- o desgaste que o sol causa nos solos, tornando-os mais áridos;
- as árvores e os animais que morrem devido ás situações de secas que são muito frequentes no Alentejo em que muitos locais é impossivel fazer furos;
- o pasto seco que não permite que os animais possam comer;

Os locais mais pobres do mundo não se destacam pela sua precipitação ... destacam-se pela falta de precipitação que impede a agricultura, a pecuária, e tudo o que é produção !!!

Obviamente não estou a dizer que deve chover 12 meses por ano ... estou a dizer que temos que ter um clima caracteristico das estações que é por isso que elas existem !!


isto está fixe ... parece os partidos politicos !!
Vá venha o próximo discutir o assunto !!


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 21:46)

O que é que isso tem alguma coisa a haver com isto? Estavamos a falar de opiniões. Um minhoto pode adorar a chuva e um algarvio pode adorar a ausência dela, são opiniões. Eu falo por mim, enquanto habitante do Porto, e não da Índia ou do Paquistão. Não gosto de chuva, e muitos mais também não. Foi assim que começou o tópico. Depois lá vieram com factos, climas, normas, Cairos e etc, e mudou o rumo do tópico. Eu como portuense é natural que esteja muito mais sujeito a problemas com chuva, do que com transtornos do sol. O facto da chuva estes ultimos meses ter sido extrema só aumenta esse desagrado. Não falo pelos alentejanos nem por mais ninguém.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2009 às 21:53)

Espero que se tenha a noção que se está a falar de um elemento que é incontrolável, não há gostar ou não gostar é "comer" e pronto, é algo dinâmico e cíclico.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

Incontrolável? Claro, senão já muitos países teriam alterado o seu clima. 

Não há gostar ou não gostar? Claro que há. Pergunta a qualquer pessoa. Muitas coisas são incontroláveis e inevitáveis, não quer dizer que não se formem opiniões sobre elas. 
Mas pronto, o tópico em si é um bocado ridiculo visto ser baseado na opiniao e portanto pouco importa no final o que dissermos. Daí esta conversa não se ter iniciado com tópico separado para discuti-la, mas sim apenas como um "reply".


----------



## David sf (16 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

Aurélio, esqueceste-te do maior transtorno que o calor causa, os incêndios florestais. E em Portugal, claramente há mais transtornos, quer pessoais, quer materiais, devidos ao calor e à seca do que devidos à chuva ou ao frio.
Pessoalmente detesto o calor, gosto de chuva e adoro o frio e a neve. Mas cada um tem a sua opinião, e gostos não se discutem.


----------



## chuvinha (16 Dez 2009 às 22:18)

psm disse:


> Já me contento com os 2 sitios onde moro onde tenho a vista para belos nevoeiros de advecção, e onde chove o suficiente para meu gosto, e num deles não faz calor no verão, por isso estou contente onde moro; agora se não está satisfeito tem uma solução, terá que se mudar de cidade, e de peferencia para Faro (Algarve) ou interior do Alentejo, Vila viçosa!



psm,você não percebeu nada do que pretendemos dizer,paciência, quanto ao betão é por toda a parte no estoril também há muito


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

O que posso dizer é o seguinte sem chuva ninguém vive, se quiserem viver sem chuva apanhem um avião para marrocos, e vão viver para o Deserto do SAARA, porque lá não chove e aí viveriam todos felizes, se calhar não, lá também existem tempestades mas estas são de areia. A cidade precisa tanto de chuva como o campo, por exemplo Lisboa e Porto são cidades com bastante poluição, se não chovesse, já muitos tinham morrido por causa da poluição atmosférica, realmente existem mesmo pessoas faraónicas, aqui no fórum. Se perguntarem à maioria da população do Algarve, se desejam que chova mais metade diz que sim, porque sabem e têm conhecimento da grave situação que afecta o Algarve, mas as pessoas não são assim tão burras ao ponto de dizerem que a chuva nunca faz falta, só aquelas pessoas alucinadas, é que pensam que os produtos nascem no supermercado, que a água que consomem não cai do céu. Para não falar das consequências graves que isso teria no ambiente, quer em termos de produção de energia eléctrica que o país tinha que suportar. Se não querem chuva, deixem Portugal e vão para o deserto do Saara que lá vive-se bem.


----------



## chuvinha (16 Dez 2009 às 22:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O que posso dizer é o seguinte sem chuva ninguém vive, se quiserem viver sem chuva apanhem um avião para marrocos, e vão viver para o Deserto do SAARA, porque lá não chove e aí viveriam todos felizes, se calhar não, lá também existem tempestades mas estas são de areia. A cidade precisa tanto de chuva como o campo, por exemplo Lisboa e Porto são cidades com bastante poluição, se não chovesse, já muitos tinham morrido por causa da poluição atmosférica, realmente existem mesmo pessoas faraónicas, aqui no fórum. Se perguntarem à maioria da população do Algarve, se desejam que chova mais metade diz que sim, porque sabem e têm conhecimento da grave situação que afecta o Algarve, mas as pessoas não são assim tão burras ao ponto de dizerem que a chuva nunca faz falta, só aquelas pessoas alucinadas, é que pensam que os produtos nascem no supermercado, que a água que consomem não cai do céu. Para não falar das consequências graves que isso teria no ambiente, quer em termos de produção de energia eléctrica que o país tinha que suportar. Se não querem chuva, deixem Portugal e vão para o deserto do Saara que lá vive-se bem.



Algarvio1980
ninguém afirmou aqui o que você está a afirmar,esta conversa está a ser profundamente deturpada simplesmente porque as pessoas não entendem o significado das coisas.Leia melhor as mensagens anteriores, nada disso se pretendeu dizer, quanto a mim acho ridiculo as proporções que esta conversa está a tomar, por isso não postarei mais nada.


----------



## belem (16 Dez 2009 às 22:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O que posso dizer é o seguinte sem chuva ninguém vive, se quiserem viver sem chuva apanhem um avião para marrocos, e vão viver para o Deserto do SAARA, porque lá não chove e aí viveriam todos felizes, se calhar não, lá também existem tempestades mas estas são de areia. A cidade precisa tanto de chuva como o campo, por exemplo Lisboa e Porto são cidades com bastante poluição, se não chovesse, já muitos tinham morrido por causa da poluição atmosférica, realmente existem mesmo pessoas faraónicas, aqui no fórum. Se perguntarem à maioria da população do Algarve, se desejam que chova mais metade diz que sim, porque sabem e têm conhecimento da grave situação que afecta o Algarve, mas as pessoas não são assim tão burras ao ponto de dizerem que a chuva nunca faz falta, só aquelas pessoas alucinadas, é que pensam que os produtos nascem no supermercado, que a água que consomem não cai do céu. Para não falar das consequências graves que isso teria no ambiente, quer em termos de produção de energia eléctrica que o país tinha que suportar. Se não querem chuva, deixem Portugal e vão para o deserto do Saara que lá vive-se bem.



Eu acho que o problema aqui não é falta de vontade, mas antes uma questão de oportunidade.
E em Portugal há sítios secos o suficiente para fazer as pessoas adorarem chuva ( perguntem aos guardas da reserva das desérticas Ilhas Selvagens ) e nem é preciso ir tão longe, basta o Alentejo ou o Algarve.
É compreensível que alguém que viva num local onde chove muito e até bastante acima do normal sinta o inverso. Demasiados dias seguidos de chuva dão até origem a depressões!
Eu da minha parte já tive a minha dose de exageros climáticos onde vivo e tento-me adaptar e aceitar, mas aceito perfeitamente que haja quem discorde e não se sinta bem.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 22:49)

Lá está outro, a desviar-se do tópico.

1. Claro que faz falta, mais nos campos do que nas cidades. Mais no sul do que no norte, e na situação actual, não faz mesmo falta nenhuma nesta zona, antes pelo contrário.
2. Faz falta a chuva nas cidades para combater a poluição? Pois, existem outras formas que também combatem a poluição, que causam menos transtorno nas cidades. E se recuares umas páginas essa parte já foi debatida. Não é preciso de chuva intensa para lavar os carros e regar as poucas árvores existentes na cidade. É um facto inegável que esta é muito menos importante na cidade do que no campo, e que ela em excesso pode ser caótica muito facilmente numa cidade.
3. Eu não sou do Algarve, é natural que muitos queiram ver a chuva nessa região, até porque é uma vasta região que tem muita agricultura e campos que necessitam dessa água. Agora se fores às grandes cidades perguntares se as pessoas gostam da chuva, a maioria dir-te-ia que não, quer chova muito ou pouco. 
4. E pronto, passamos a falar duma situação em particular no Porto, para falar depois doutra região, depois para o país inteiro, e agora o planeta. Enfim, mais vale falar com uma parede.
5. O tópico, que foi criado a meio visto estar a decorrer noutro thread, baseava-se na opinião sobre a chuva numa cidade em particular, não em factos daqui e dacolá.
6. Pois, já cá faltava o típico comentário de "Marrocos". Então respondo-te à mesma altura. Queres mais chuva no Algarve? Vai morar para a Escócia! E tu dizes que aí tem chovido menos do que o normal e que estão em seca, pois foi o mesmo argumento que eu utilizei, de que por aqui tem chovido muito e estamos em situação de chuva moderada a extrema. Comentário inútil.


----------



## NunoBrito (16 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

Pergunta simples. Gosto de chuva / Não gosto de chuva?

Sim, gosto de chuva! 

A natureza dá-me a quantidade que necessito. Nem mais, nem menos.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 23:04)

Peço desculpa mas afinal o que se discute neste tópico?

*o porquê *de cada um gostar ou não de chuva ? Isso não vale a pena porque são gostos pessoais e gostos não se discutem..logo o tópico não faz sentido...

Discute-se a falta que a chuva faz nas cidades?

Já se sabe que sim faz falta... e quando é excessiva causa problemas naturalmente...mas ninguém controla o tempo....

E agora em que ficamos? Já sabemos que uns gostam de sol e outros de chuva e daí?

Conclusões?

Ganham os que gostam de chuva aos que gostam de sol?

Estamos a debater as *consequências concretas* para a vida das pessoas de uns gostarem de chuva e outros não??

Assim é natural o tópico descambar...pois o próprio motivo do mesmo é algo "ridiculo" e subjectivo....... *Gosto de chuva / Não gosto de chuva?*


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 23:08)

Atenção que eu não criei este tópico lol, os primeiros comments eram apenas repostas a comentários noutro thread. Comentar se se gosta da chuva ou não é tao legítimo como dizer que se adora a neve. Já criar um tópico em si para discutir isto é inútil, visto para além de ser baseado em opiniões, algumas pessoas levam a discussão para coisas que não têm nada a haver (já tinha dito isto antes).


----------



## meteo (16 Dez 2009 às 23:20)

Adoro calor no Verao( com trovoadas e chuva ao fim da tarde ) e chuva no Inverno.Se possível chuva acompanhada com trovoada e vento.É lindo uma boa tempestade!
Meteorologia não é só sol,nem só frio,nem apenas chuva,mas um conjunto das várias formas diferentes de tempo.Quando chega o Verão,quero é calor(sem exageros) e felizmente para mim , pois é o que mais temos.Em Portugal o que temos mais é sol,e dias fantásticos. Mas no Inverno não me importava de ter metade dos dias com chuva e trovoada. Agora chuviscos,ou tempo frio com sol,já dispenso.


----------

